# Bactoferm 600 use?



## forkin pork

Hey everyone, things are off to a good start with my cured cappicola and sausage. Thanks to some help from some of you, my curing chamber is maintaining the temp & humidity that I want, which is Temp 48* - 49* and humidity is 70%.

I have some bactoferm coming any day now, when should I start misting the 600 on the meat?
And how heavy should I apply the 600?

I just got the meat in chamber.


----------



## atomicsmoke

Ideally mold 600 is applied at the time of stuffing. You can also soak the casings in mold 600 solution. Apply generously. 

49 deg is kind of low for mold. It will multiply but will have hard time. Can you  crank up the temp a bit?


----------



## forkin pork

Thanks for that advise, I will crank up temps, what do you recommend?


----------



## atomicsmoke

60F until you get vigurous growth than lower to 55.


----------



## forkin pork

Great will do
But I will wait for my 600 to arrive
Thank you very much

Oh how long before I can expert white mold?


----------



## pc farmer

Atomic has some good info.  Don't want to disagree but I keep mine at 50 degrees.  I spray mold 600 during fermentation for the sausages and spray the solid meats when I hang them.  

70% is a bit low for molds to grow, try 75-80 if you can.


----------



## daveomak

Taken from Marianski's forum and Chuckwagon' post..
Mold 600 Bactoferm™ (Previously M-EK-4) 
Mold-600 is a single strain culture containing spores of Penicillium nalgiovense in a convenient freeze-dried form. It was made for production of molded dried sausages with a white or cream-colored appearance. Penicillium nalgiovense is a fast growing, traditional white mold culture for controlling the surface flora and it is particularly recommended for traditional sausages dried at low temperature and/or low humidity. 
Mold-600 suppresses the growth of undesirable organisms such as indigenous molds, yeasts and bacteria. The culture has a positive effect on the drying process by preventing the emergence of dry rim. Moreover, the mold degrades lactic acid during maturation resulting in a pH increase and a less sour flavor. The culture must be stored in a freezer and at 15 degrees below zero (F.), it will remain effective for about 6 months. Without freezing, it has a shelf life of only 14 days. 
To use Bactoferm Mold-600, add 3 grams of M-600 to a cup of 68˚F. lukewarm (not hot) distilled, chlorine-free water, and allow it to develop 12 hours. After the 12 hours, add 1 liter of distilled, chlorine-free water. Dip sausages in the solution or spray it on with a misting sprayer.


----------



## pc farmer

daveomak said:


> Taken from Marianski's forum and Chuckwagon' post..
> Mold 600 Bactoferm™ (Previously M-EK-4)
> Mold-600 is a single strain culture containing spores of Penicillium nalgiovense in a convenient freeze-dried form. It was made for production of molded dried sausages with a white or cream-colored appearance. Penicillium nalgiovense is a fast growing, traditional white mold culture for controlling the surface flora and it is particularly recommended for traditional sausages dried at low temperature and/or low humidity.
> Mold-600 suppresses the growth of undesirable organisms such as indigenous molds, yeasts and bacteria. The culture has a positive effect on the drying process by preventing the emergence of dry rim. Moreover, the mold degrades lactic acid during maturation resulting in a pH increase and a less sour flavor. The culture must be stored in a freezer and at 15 degrees below zero (F.), it will remain effective for about 6 months. Without freezing, it has a shelf life of only 14 days.
> To use Bactoferm Mold-600, add 3 grams of M-600 to a cup of 68˚F. lukewarm (not hot) distilled, chlorine-free water, and allow it to develop 12 hours. After the 12 hours, add 1 liter of distilled, chlorine-free water. Dip sausages in the solution or spray it on with a misting sprayer.




I have a bit different way of " growing " the mold apperantly


----------



## daveomak

That's the only reference I found on starting the mold...    Maybe others will look on how to start the mold 600...   temperature, time, etc...


----------



## forkin pork

Ok I just received my 600 today and after reading the instructions , which state that favorable applications be at temps between (64-75*F) and humidity levels at higher than 86% at the beginning of fermentation period.

So, I'm setting inkbird temp at 70 degrees and I'm gonna try and get humidity up to 80%, gonna be hard, no humidifier yet. 

Oh here's a question, what to do with extra 600 solution, how to store?
And how often should I spray if more then once?


----------



## daveomak

You can cut down on the "starting 600" stuff...   1 gram in a cup distilled water + develop... etc. then add 250 grams of distilled water..  No point in making 1 liter unless you are hanging 100 #'s of stuff..
You should only need to spray once...   if you need to spray again, spray...


----------



## pc farmer

One quart distilled water, 1 teaspoon 600 and 1/2 teaspoon dextrose.  Mix and let sit for 12 hours.  The dex gets the mold growing.  Spray then 12 hours spray again.  Very lite spraying.  

This is how I do mine.


----------



## forkin pork

Thanks daveomak, your one of my main sources for info, not to say that others haven't help me develop my style.
Your all the best.
Just got the 1 cup of 600 mixed and sitting for 12hrs, so I'm committed to 1lit now.
Tomorrow, mix with 1lit of distilled and spray on.
Re-set my inkbird to 68 degrees ... cooling on @69* and heating @67*
I don't think humidity is a problem at least point.


----------



## forkin pork

OK the chamber is now running at 65 degrees with 75 -80% humidity and my 600 has been sitting for 12 hrs.
Took cappicola and did a quick dip in 600 and re-hung.
Just got to wait and see now I guess?   I wonder how long before I see growth?


----------



## backcountrylivn

At those temps and humidity u should see it starting to form 2 days.Then it will form fast.


----------



## forkin pork

Thanks backcountry ... no no form yet, I have a mini fan inside that circulates air 24/7. I turned it off thinking that may help, I also spray mist with 600 again. if nothing in 2 more days then something went wrong @#$%^&*(


----------



## forkin pork

Atomic and daveo have really helped me out and set me on the track for success.
I had my curing chamber set at 65*F  and just about 80% humidity, it took a few days but I now have super good growth of while mold from the bac 600.
I now have reset my temp to 59*F and will leave for a good day, then make another drop in temp.
I also have a mini fan cycling on for 10 minutes then off for 3hours ... on/off....on/off etc.
Thanks guys, will keep informed.


----------



## forkin pork

Everything is going great, except my humidity is about 85%, not good.
So I ordered a small dehumidifier from Amazon, it will be here tomorrow, Friday.
I should be in excellent shape after that.

One other thing I have been wondering about; they say that "light" is not good for the mold growth.
Wondering if the light in my curing chamber will do harm.
I haven't needed it yet, since chamber holds at 58F - 60F just from basement temps around the chamber.


----------



## daveomak

This ain't saying much, but I've got an aquarium heater to warm my curing chamber and water pan....  I also have a "grow mat" that's used to heat seed cups for germination..  Only problem, I haven't built my curing chamber yet...   Soooo, what the heck do I know ???  not much I'm afraid...
I'm thinking (dangerous I know), I'll put the aquarium heater in a gallon jug of water...   I have NO idea if it will work...  but...  since I don't have chickens any longer, they don't need their water supply heated in the winter...


----------



## forkin pork

O man, I like both those ideas, especially the seed growing mat, as I'm not seeing any problem with humidity.
I fact I think a curing chamber will always have plenty of humidity, at least from what I see so far, but then WTF do I know.
Shoot now I got to order a growing mat, what to do with that light???

There it's done, 1 - 10" x 20.75" seed growing mat, $11.99 will be here Sunday.


----------



## daveomak

Now you can start pepper plants...  they take 85-90 deg. F soil to germinate...


----------



## forkin pork

Just what I need, another hobby


----------



## daveomak

Electronic temperature control in heater mode. Refrigerator not working but used as a fermentation/drying chamber. Any little heating element, ceramic heater, heat lamp or even UL approved light fixture will easily raise the temperature in small unit such as a refrigerator. Using an ordinary light bulb is not recommended as prolonged exposure to light creates rancidity in fat.



forkin pork said:


> One other thing I have been wondering about; they say that "light" is not good for the mold growth.
> Wondering if the light in my curing chamber will do harm.


----------



## forkin pork

That's what I thought daveo, so I ordered that heating pad you recommended and it will here Sunday.
Right now my chamber (Refrig) is holding 57F - 60F, so I'm ok for now.
Just want the heating pad to bump up temps when need be. 
I got all my equipment for maintaining temp and humidity hook up to Inkbirds. My fan is on a cycle timer.


----------



## daveomak

cool...


----------



## forkin pork

Well my mini dehumidifier and mini humidifier showed up today and only took me about a half and hour to set them up in my curing chamber and hook them up to Inkbird.
My Humidity was 85% to 87%
I now have a steady 80% to 81%

Now I need is my heating mat which is coming on Sunday to bump my temps up from 56 -57F to a steady 60 - 61F


----------



## pc farmer

Whats wrong with the 50's for a curing chamber?  Or is it for fermentation?


----------



## forkin pork

Well I'm just going buy advise I get in here, some is far out of line, but I try to find a happy medium that I'm comfortable with.
I found it and now I'm working it.


----------



## daveomak

The recipe for Capocollo calls for "Hold at least 17 more days at 60 F and 70-80% RH.."  80% RH will totally prevent case hardening...  The meat will take several more weeks to achieve % weight loss, but the wait will be worth it...


----------



## forkin pork

I'm with you daveo, your right on target.
And I think I am well in those ranges to be comfortable


----------



## backcountrylivn

forkin pork said:


> Everything is going great, except my humidity is about 85%, not good.
> So I ordered a small dehumidifier from Amazon, it will be here tomorrow, Friday.
> I should be in excellent shape after that.
> 
> One other thing I have been wondering about; they say that "light" is not good for the mold growth.
> Wondering if the light in my curing chamber will do harm.
> I haven't needed it yet, since chamber holds at 58F - 60F just from basement temps around the chamber.


Did u try cracking the door?It will lower ur humidity.And where are some pics???it didn’t happen with out pics u know:)


----------

